# What am I going to do with this salmon?



## oldrustycars (Apr 19, 2009)

Have 2 pounds of nice salmon fillets. I usually just season with lemon pepper, or Old Bay seasoning, a little butter, and bake. Anyone have a simple recipe I should try instead? Remember, I only learned to cook so we didn't all starve to death, my cooking is pretty simple. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

Mix pretty much equal parts of brown sugar, Dijon mustard, and soy sauce.  Coat the top of the salmon and let sit for about 30 minutes.  Cook top side first until you see the fish almost cooked halfway up.  Flip and cook until the same thing happens.  Remove and loosely tent for about 10 minutes.

You can always add a bit of bourbon to this mixture if you are so inclined


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

If you have access to a grill....Grilled salmon is delicious!!....Grill the presentation (top) side first...then turn.

Enjoy!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Apr 19, 2009)

I hadn't tried the Soy Sauce approach, thanks   Something I use occasionally with Salmon is dill, fresh rosemary (not too much, maybe a half of a tbsp for all 2 lbs) and either lemon or lime juice.  The fish is such a strong flavor, something mild would be best ...  something just to compliment.


----------



## Scotch (Apr 19, 2009)

Check these two: _*CLICK ME*_


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

freefallin1309 said:


> I hadn't tried the Soy Sauce approach, thanks   Something I use occasionally with Salmon is dill, fresh rosemary (not too much, maybe a half of a tbsp for all 2 lbs) and either lemon or lime juice.  The fish is such a strong flavor, something mild would be best ...  something just to compliment.



Try the "soy sauce approach" one time - it's wonderful!


----------



## oldrustycars (Apr 19, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> You can always add a bit of bourbon to this mixture if you are so inclined


Actually, I added a bit of bourbon to the cook......


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2009)

oldrustycars said:


> Actually, I added a bit of bourbon to the cook......


----------



## Hoot (Apr 20, 2009)

A favorite here is to take 2 or 3 plum tomatoes, cut in wedges.
 In a bowl, combine the tomatoes with about a tablespoon fresh mint, a tablespoon fresh dill, one clove minced garlic, tablespoon lemon juice, tablespoon or so of olive oil,  salt and pepper to taste.
Cover and refrigerate for at least 20 min. The longer the better, up to a couple hours.
Divide the salmon into individual portions . Place each portion in the center of a piece of foil. Spoon some of the tomato mixture over each portion, drizzling any juice over each . Fold the foil tightly around each portion and bake at 400 degrees for 10 -15 minutes depending on the thickness of the salmon.
Folks 'round here like it a lot.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 20, 2009)

This recipe looks complicated and "fancy" when you get it plated, but it really is KISS simple.

*Falafel-Crusted Salmon on a bed of Spinach*
This is a “restaurant-style” dish that is easy to make at home.  It’s a very popular choice for my Cooking Class Parties, because almost everyone likes salmon.  Everyone also wants to be able to present an impressive and delicious meal to family and friends with as little effort as possible.
makes 6 servings
2 salmon fillets, about 1 pound each, skin removed
Dijon mustard
1 cup “Fantastic Falafel” mix
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
½ teaspoon freshly ground cumin
extra virgin olive oil (to film the pan)
2 additional tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 medium sized onion, chopped
2 bags (10 ounces each) fresh spinach, stemmed, well washed and dried
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger
4 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
 
1.    Cut each salmon fillet into 3 equal servings.  Put a thin coat of mustard on top of each piece.

2..        In a small flat bowl or plate, blend falafel mix with pepper and cumin. Place both the fish and falafel plates near your cooking surface.
3.         Film a large non-stick skillet with the olive oil over medium-high heat.  Dip the mustard side of each piece of salmon in the falafel mixture.  Shake off excess and place in the hot oil, crumb-side down.  Cook until almost done (and well browned) before turning the pieces over (about 4 minutes).  Cook about 4 more minutes.  Remove to a warm platter and keep warm.


4.         Add about 2 tablespoons olive oil to the skillet and sauté the onion until soft (about 4 minutes). Add the garlic and ginger and sauté briefly.  Add the well-dried spinach to the pan and cook until wilted. When the spinach is almost dry, add the balsamic vinegar and toss gently to coat the spinach.


5.         Divide the spinach among 6 individual plates and arrange the salmon on top.  Serve at once.


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2009)

We love salmon, and like to prepare it simply as it has a lot of flavor on it's own. Here are our two favorite ways.

Pan-seared: Season the fish with S&P and rub with a little olive oil. Sear in a hot skillet (med/high), doing the skin side last.  Fish is done when it just barely flakes...do not overcook or it will be dry. Squeeze a little fresh lemon juice over the top and serve with dill sauce, recipe below.

Poached: Season salmon with S&P and place in skillet in about 1/2" of chicken broth, a little minced garlic and a couple tbls of butter. Lay thin slices of lemon on top of the fish and simmer in broth, covered, until fish flakes as above. Serve with dill sauce.

Dill sauce:

   1 cup Miracle Whip or mayonnaise
  1 tsp horseradish
  1 tsp dried dill
  1 tsp Worchester sauce
  juice of ½ lemon


----------

